
Google Employee Clarifies Google Photos Announcement - moonka
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+anilsabharwal/posts/cAYN5wJPcx7
======
straik
I guess that is what you call a PR disaster. To me it looks like Google is
shutting down services randomly.

